# Can someone advice me concerning Lulu's ears?



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

In the last hour or so Lulu has started shaking her head and scratching at her right ear. We are over at my MIL's house for the night. Something is really bothering her, but I don't see anything when I look. She has just started this in the last hour--nothing before that. She has not been outside, but could something have gotten in her ear? I can't imagine what. Is there anything I can do for her now? If it doesn't stop I will take her to the vet tomorrow, but if it stops should I take her anyway and let him look down inside her ear? She is really annoyed, bless her heart. 

Edit: I have nothing at MIL to flush her ear with unless someone can suggest something human--I have no dog products.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I just want to add I don't believe this is ear mites. Her ears are clean. Absolutely nothing in them, and this came on suddenly in the last hour and half. She has not had any of these symptoms earlier.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I just came online...sorry about Lulus ear...that can be very uncomfortable...I guess by now she will have improved or seen the vet....hugs to her.....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Try rinsing her ear out with this:

Can you put a finger in her ear to see if anything brown comes out? If it does it might be a yeast infection. The best ear cleaner around for that (remember I have Basset Hounds) is homemande swimmer's ear solution. 

Here’s a quick and easy “recipe” that does the same thing with cheaper ingredients that should be accessible in whatever country you find yourself diving in. Just mix equal parts white distilled vinegar with isopropyl alcohol (preferably 100%, but use whatever you can get your hands on). The alcohol is a drying agent, sucking the moisture out of your ear. The acid in the vinegar kills bacteria to prevent infection, as well as helps with the drying.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you. When I got back home this morning, my mom said she thought it was most likely ears mites. She has been going outside way more lately than she ever has in her whole life. When I told my Mom it just started all of the sudden, my Mom said, "Well, everything has to have a starting point-even ear mites." Silly me-lol I guess I thought I would see brown crust in her ears with ear mites. I said all that to say I am treating for ear mites right now. I have the medication from when Gidget had them. If you think that is wrong and I should take her to the vet please let me know. I usually run to the vet for everything, but I just felt like I was pretty sure i was OK on this one.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Thank you. When I got back home this morning, my mom said she thought it was most likely ears mites. She has been going outside way more lately than she ever has in her whole life. When I told my Mom it just started all of the sudden, my Mom said, "Well, everything has to have a starting point-even ear mites." Silly me-lol I guess I thought I would see brown crust in her ears with ear mites. I said all that to say I am treating for ear mites right now. I have the medication from when Gidget had them. If you think that is wrong and I should take her to the vet please let me know. I usually run to the vet for everything, but I just felt like I was pretty sure i was OK on this one.


What i posted is a simple cleaner. It could be mites but normaly you would see a black discharge. I would clean her ear and if it continues get her to a vet to see whats going on


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you, Christie. That's what threw me off of ear mites--her ears are spotless. Nothing in them at all--no wax or anything brown. I washed them out this morning with an ear rinse that we use to clean Gidget's then medicated with ear mite medication we were given for Gidget when she had ear mites.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Huly said:


> What i posted is a simple cleaner. It could be mites but normaly you would see a black discharge. I would clean her ear and if it continues get her to a vet to see whats going on


I was posting while you were. This is just what I was wondering. I will watch her and do that. Thank you.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

sounds good that is what I would do, give a good rinse and see what happens


----------

